# Eyesight... *sigh* I know...



## Ruthless4Life (13 Oct 2003)

In the past I have read from here that one cannot be in the Infantry above -3, and cannot be in certain trades above -6, and cannot be in the CF above -9.

I just realized my coursin has around -5 or -6 or so, and he signed up for:

1. Medical Assistant
2. Combat Engineer
3. Light Infantry

and #1 and 2 are closed now so the recruiter is giong to give him Light Infantry and he‘s off to Basic some time soon. That kind of defies to whole "eyesight requirement discussion" we had a while ago. So, is there REALLY an eyesight requirement, or is it just not really enforced?

Thanks.


----------



## McInnes (13 Oct 2003)

> In the past I have read from here that one cannot be in the Infantry above -3


No one seems to know the limit, just the classification. The min. requirement for infantry is V3 I believe. I guess he just made it in the V3 class?


----------

